
Oregon vowed not to become CA – and passed sweeping housing crisis legislation - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-07-19/oregon-lessons-california-housing-crisis
======
tomohawk
My prediction: this will accelerate a housing crisis.

The cap on rent increases and the other restrictions on landlords will make it
a lot less likely that rentals will be offered.

The lack of protection for single family dwellings will make those areas a lot
less attractive.

If you want to get more of something, regulating it and increasing the cost of
it, and increasing the regulatory uncertainty is a surefire way to do the
opposite.

